# Twist Collective ~ Spring 2014



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://www.twistcollective.com/2014/spring/magazinepage_01.php

Enjoy!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:bow: Omgoodness,, that cover shawl...I need to go wipe the drool off my chin.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! 

Oh, will I ever be able to knit that well? That is one gorgeous shawl! I want it....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I had to order the pattern, somewhere I have some really sweet soft grey lace weight silk/mohair, perfect for this thing.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Don't forget to read the articles as well as look at the yummy patterns. They have some really good information in these posts. Same with Knitty, tons of great articles and info in each issue


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can anyone help me find one of the sweaters they have on there. I want to see more info on the pattern ad better pictures of the a sweater as a whole but I can't find it anywhere. It is the Wall Flower sweater or maybe that is the name of a collection. Either way when you click on the wallflower link from the contents page it is the sweater on the right hand side. I believe it is a cardigan but I don't know what the name of it is, I thought Wall Flower but now that doesn't see to be so. :help: is that the Belleville?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It is the Belleville.
http://www.twistcollective.com/coll...ng-summer-2014-patterns/1749-by-anne-podlesak


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

*weird angry noise!*

*historical costumer rant*

The lady who wrote about the History of Hosiery is full of baloney. She says that all through history until the 1890's when women started bicycling women wore long full-length heavy skirts. Not so. 

1770's:









1790's:









1830's:









Yes, most of these skirts are long to our modern standards. Yes, some of them are pretty full. No, not all of them are heavy, and yes, ankles are showing. While I'm at it, the people of the Victorian Age didn't cover the legs of their tables either. They weren't super prudes. 

Oh, and that bit where she says women no longer wore corsets starting in the 1920's? Bunk. Women wore corsets until the 1950's when they were replaced by girdles. And while I'm at it, only the corsets of the early 1900's were terrible for your health-- and they were replaced with "health corsets". 

Knitting stockings was truly a revolution, though, and when knitting first came to Europe from the Middle East it was a men's profession. Funny how that's changed.  Even through the early 1800's, about as many stockings were cut from cloth as knit, as knit stockings were expensive.

In the 1740's, there was a sudden rage for white stockings after a preacher condemned them for looking too much like a bare leg. Guess ladies thought men would be seeing them after all.

So yeah. Stockings were fun and often very pretty all through history, and sometimes women just had to show them off! 

*end rant*


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, Marchwind!!
Good luck with the sweater too if you decide to do it, & post pics!! 

That shawl is soooo tempting.Im not sure I could do that either. At least it doesnt have a massive amount of stockinette stitch. That's what made the last one I did take so long & get just flat out boring at times.

Hercsmama, Good Luck!! Lots of pics when you get it done!!

SvenskaFlicka,

You make such beautiful dresses!! I just got a new sewing machine, primarily for quilting, & around the house stuff. Curtains, hemming pants & altering shirts. One of these days Im gonna try to make one of those beautiful dresses!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearl, you should totally go for a historical dress! They are so fun, and really not that much harder than a normal dress.  If you ever decide to make one, let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Svenska!

I do have one, where do you find those patterns? Is there a company that specializes in them?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I get my patterns from different places. I get my corset patterns at Laughing Moon or the Mantua Maker. I get late Victorian dress patterns (think bustles and later) from Truly Victorian. Civil War I use Simplicity patterns-- the old Civil War patterns you can find on ebay and Etsy. As far as other patterns, well, I just search around. Past Patterns is good too. 

So the short answer is "all sorts of places". I really recommend Past Patterns and the Simplicity Civil War patterns or the McCalls Empire Dress pattern for your first costume, and Laughing Moon and the Mantua Maker for underpinnings. The instructions are all very clear and easy to follow. Truly Victorian is also pretty good, but the instructions are just a little bit more "sparse"-- they kinda assume you have put together a few dresses before.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you SvenskaFlicka!!

I love cruising the net at night so I will definitely be checking those out!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka my grandmother wore a corset or corsellet every day until about the time she died back in the early 1990. They had stays or bones in them and everything. She ordered them form Sears I think. They had hooks all the way up the back, quite the beasts. I love the empire dress styles.

Thank Hercsmama. I think that's the sweater I'll make my DIL. I sent her pictures of the front and back and she liked it.


----------

